# Turnips at 505 (quite full right now!)



## rosemarycrossing (Apr 20, 2020)

hey there, my turnips are at 505 per turnip! feel free to come over and sell, id love a small donation <3

my nooks is at the back, sorry my town is an utter mess 
please be quick! like, in out, dont float about, dis is buizznuzz hours

*update: Im doing small groups, ill send a group message when its ur turn, please be patient! ill get there*

*everyone in this list has been queued (these are yus groups):*

KevinP, Zola, Jeki
Wadoo, foxadee, otterfloof
seeds, kal.sw.park, tylon1
Prince_of_galar, snugs_not_drugs, pickler, arkero


----------



## StarryTumble (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi! Would love to stop by! Can tip with mats and bells for your time!


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 20, 2020)

May I stop by too?


----------



## Cocopuff (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey could I come by too? I’d be willing to add a tip


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 20, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## softpaw (Apr 20, 2020)

I would also love to stop by if possible!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 20, 2020)

May I please come? Will tip


----------



## Pickledsugar (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come. Do I need ladder or vault?


----------



## Emzy (Apr 20, 2020)

Would love to stop by! Will tip hehe c:


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Apr 20, 2020)

StarryTumble said:


> Hi! Would love to stop by! Can tip with mats and bells for your time!





iRaiin said:


> May I stop by too?





iRaiin said:


> May I stop by too?





Cocopuff said:


> Hey could I come by too? I’d be willing to add a tip





HarmoniousMelody said:


> Me please!





softpaw said:


> I would also love to stop by if possible!





Kindra said:


> May I please come? Will tip




now open guys!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Pickledsugar said:


> Can I come. Do I need ladder or vault?



nope! its just down the back x


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 20, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> hey there, my turnips are at 505 per turnip! feel free to come over and sell, id love a small donation <3
> 
> my nooks is at the back, sorry my town is an utter mess (
> 
> ill open my gates very soon and post my dodo here!



I don't mean to correct you or anything, please don't take this the wrong way. Just thought I'd mention that it's usually better giving the dodo to each person you invite using PM. Otherwise everyone who visits this thread can see the code (even if you didn't invite them), and your town will be crowded fast >_<


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Apr 20, 2020)

-


----------



## superblooper (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come too!  I'm sure it's madness over there!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 20, 2020)

Ah nevermind, I think I won't get a chance to jump in  Thanks anyway, best of luck!

Edit - just noticed you took the Dodo code out of first post, if you do choose to host in small groups I'd still love to come! I just know I won't be able to get in a free-for-all with my slow internet HAHA


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 20, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> i dont entire care on who comes over, i dont want high turnip prices to be a secret group, if it gets mad, sure, but get in and out.


Oh yeah, definitely didn't mean to say it should be a secret!  I just learned from past experience that when large numbers of people come in and out, the constant airport scenes makes it very slow/difficult. But it's whatever you are comfortable with   Thank you for being willing to us people visit, I appreciate it ^-^


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Apr 20, 2020)

iRaiin said:


> Oh yeah, definitely didn't mean to say it should be a secret!  I just learned from past experience that when large numbers of people come in and out, the constant airport scenes makes it very slow/difficult. But it's whatever you are comfortable with   Thank you for being willing to us people visit, I appreciate it ^-^



ok ur right wow...... im sorry for anyone on my island right now


----------



## superblooper (Apr 20, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> ok ur right wow...... im sorry for anyone on my island right now


Avatar and post are in perfect sync lol.  Anyhow, I think you rock for being so generous!  Sorry we're a mess over here!  Trying to get the nookman off our backs lol!


----------



## muddfolk (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come over real quick if possible!


----------



## softpaw (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd still love to come whenever I can! Thank you for offering, sorry for all the chaos ):


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 20, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> ok ur right wow...... im sorry for anyone on my island right now


Oh noo, got crazy already?  I'm so sorry! I guess I'll wait a few minutes until everyone else gets a turn 

The way I've seen this done best is:

1. Accept people only in groups of 3 or 4.
2. Send out Dodo code by PM to those 3 or 4 people. Have them wait until the whole group is finished. Then you end the session.
3. Send out Dodo code to the next 3 or 4 people and repeat.

^-^


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Apr 20, 2020)

iRaiin said:


> Oh know, got crazy already? I'm so sorry! I guess I'll wait a few minutes until everyone else gets a turn
> 
> The way I've seen this done best is:
> 
> ...


haha aldready onto it, thankyou so much


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm interested! Send me the dodo code whenever your island is ready.


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 21, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> haha aldready onto it, thankyou so much


No no, thank youu!


----------



## Noicky (Apr 21, 2020)

If you’re still open I would love to come. Thanks so much!


----------



## superblooper (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll say it here so I don't have to type it there!  I appreciate you!


----------



## KevinP (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come whenever there's room? Thank you for doing this


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Apr 21, 2020)

-


----------



## zola (Apr 21, 2020)

would love to come when there's room


----------



## Jeki (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i come by? Will tip!


----------



## wadoo (Apr 21, 2020)

id like to stop by when theres an opening!


----------



## Foxadee (Apr 21, 2020)

If you end up having space I'd love to come


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 21, 2020)

Actually nevermind, I should stop messing around and do some school work >_< Thanks though!


----------



## seeds (Apr 21, 2020)

if there's a chance you still have an open slot, id love to come by! thank u so much <33


----------



## Kal.sw.park (Apr 21, 2020)

hi. may i stop by ?


----------



## tylon1 (Apr 21, 2020)

hello! are you still letting people in? 
i'd love to drop by ^^


----------



## iRaiin (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks so much again!


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Apr 21, 2020)

When/if things open up I can contribute 3NMT for a visit <3


----------



## snugs_not_drugs (Apr 21, 2020)

is this still open? I'd love to join if you're not super overwhelmed, I will tip!


----------



## Emzy (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you so much for hosting!! c:


----------



## Pickler (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come, happy to tip


----------



## arkero (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to sell if still possible


----------



## zola (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks so much again!! <3


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 21, 2020)

If possible, I'd love to come!


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

Me too pls if you still have slot, will tip, ty~


----------



## Devivdw (Apr 21, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> hey there, my turnips are at 505 per turnip! feel free to come over and sell, id love a small donation <3
> 
> my nooks is at the back, sorry my town is an utter mess
> please be quick! like, in out, dont float about, dis is buizznuzz hours
> ...


Can I come as well?


----------



## FreyaFreyr (Apr 21, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> hey there, my turnips are at 505 per turnip! feel free to come over and sell, id love a small donation <3
> 
> my nooks is at the back, sorry my town is an utter mess
> please be quick! like, in out, dont float about, dis is buizznuzz hours
> ...


Hey!! Is it okay if I come and sell my turnips? I only need one trip


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 21, 2020)

Can my husband and I please come?


----------



## perfectpeach (Apr 21, 2020)

Is this still open? I'm happy to tip. If not thank you very much anyway for your kindness


----------



## Momochan (Apr 21, 2020)

yeah i kinda wanna come too


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 21, 2020)

Me and a few people I know need to sell turnips, so if this is still open I'd love to be added to the queue! I understand if not because there's around 6 of us, but if you are able to fit us in, we can happily tip


----------



## triveal (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm interested if you're still going.


----------



## AgentParadox (Apr 21, 2020)

Is this still going on? I'd like to join if it's possible!


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I queue please


----------

